
Advancing Android Development with Kotlin - ingve
https://realm.io/news/oredev-jake-wharton-kotlin-advancing-android-dev/
======
on_and_off
haha, how many times did he gave that talk already ?

It is a worthy cause though, Kotlin is ridiculously better thought out than
java (which is expected for a language release 20 years later).

If it is an option in your current workplace, do yourself a favor and check
out Kotlin.

